# Break Down Sets..



## solidassears (Aug 21, 2017)

Holy shit; this is so demanding... 

Set up two machines each with the weight you can manage 10-12 reps but no more. I started with chest press; then went to curls. You do 10-12 reps, and then run to the next machine, no rest; do 10-12 reps, run back to the first machine' while I'm on the curls, my trainer drops the weight by 30% so I can manage 10-12 reps again.. this repeats for 4 sets each, no rest at all; on the last set, go to 3 second failure! Then 1 minute rest while we set up two more machines; one was flies the other another curl but not straight up, it was off to the side do the curl goes from out to your shoulder.. Same routine. Then it was shoulder and reverse curls or reverse grip curls so your forearms are doing all the work.. Last one was wide grip chest press, only no other lift, just go to 10-12, pause while he lowers the weight, go to 10-12 again, pause; on the fourth set; I was at only 20 pounds and it was like a ton! I just kept pushing and got 16 reps before total failure.

Got to be one of the toughest routines yet..

Anyone else do this; if so I would love to know your results. My trainer says I will gain a lot doing this for two weeks. Can't want to see


----------



## solidassears (Aug 23, 2017)

Really? No one else has done this? 365 views and no comments?


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 2, 2017)

I dont think anyone on this site trains...


----------



## solidassears (Sep 3, 2017)

OldSkool said:


> I dont think anyone on this site trains...



Appears you're right..


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 21, 2017)

Is it true? really this type of exercise exist and tell me, is it good?


----------

